

Flappy Bird creator to take down game - kechit
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/personal-tech/gaming/Flappy-Bird-creator-to-take-down-game/articleshow/30104742.cms

======
kechit
Why would he do remove it??

~~~
njay005
I posted a story with the reasons the creator states, looks more of a
publicity stunt to me.

